# Is Honey Halal?



## Dubhe (Jul 19, 2007)

I know that it's enjoyed by many in the Muslim community, and that it's mentioned in the Koran, but is it intrinsically Halal, and does the method of processing it alter that?


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

http://www.ifanca.org/newsletter/2002_06.htm

I would say "yes."


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

I don't know about Halal. But, I have Somali customers in Columbus who love raw honey and don't balk at higher prices.

Tom


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

We have some Afghan customers who use it daily. They buy most of what we produce at $10#


----------



## Batman (Jun 7, 2009)

Dang Dan, if you come up short on honey, gimme a call!

C2


----------

